# Unterschiede java 1.4 und 1.3



## petraG (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm von Java 1.4  für die Java Version 1.3. umzuschreiben.
Wenn ich Das Programm im Explorer mit Java 1.3 ausführe kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/parsers/DocumentBuilderFactory

            at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Native Method)

            at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)

            at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

            at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

            at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

            at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

            at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß,
Petra


----------



## byte (3. Mai 2006)

Hol Dir am besten die JAXP Reference Implementation und binde es in dein Java 1.3 Projekt ein. Dann sollte es wieder laufen.


----------



## petraG (3. Mai 2006)

Wie binde ich die jaxp.jar in mein Projekt ein. Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und habe die Bibliothek mittels Project/Properties/ Add External JARs hinzugefügt bekomme aber weiterhin denselben Fehler.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mai 2006)

das geht nicht so einfach, weil das Classloading für die xml-Klassen recht verwirrend ist...

in dem Fall ist oft $JRE/lib/ext die einzig mögliche Lösung, das dürfte bei Applets aber nicht funktionieren

könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das ganze bei Applets gar nicht geht?



> The JDK 1.3 automatically places everything in the lib/ext directory in front of everything you place on the classpath. If this directory contains a version of DOM, JAXP, or Xerces that predates the Xalan-Java distribution you are using, you may have problems!
> 
> The SUN JDK 1.3 includes a pre-1.1 version of the JAXP in crimson.jar. Either remove the crimson.jar in that directory or overwrite it with a newer crimson.jar that includes and implements the JAXP 1.3 interfaces.



aber wie soll man das bei Applets realisieren, wo man auf die Client-JRE ja schlecht zugriff hat?


----------

